# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Женское мнение.

## Revsh

Женщины, если вам не затруднительно, выберите лишь три положительных качества, которыми на ваш взгляд обязательно должен обладать мужчина.
..................................................  ..............................
Должен быть: интеллигентным; умным; уравновешенным; душевно зрелым; внимательным; понимающим; верным, надёжным; любить семью; здоровым; целеустремлённым, энергичным; работящим; статным; красивым; наверняка что-нибудь упустил, впишите сами.
..................................................  ..............................
И только три отрицательных, самых неприемлимых.
..................................................  ..............................
Не должен быть:
Грубым; жестоким; вульгарным; слабым, трусливым; неверным; лживым; недоверчивым; равнодушным; ревнивым; пьющим; необщительным; некультурным; ленивым; курящим; неряшливым; другие качества.
___________________________________________
___________________________________________
Мужчины, какими тремя положительными качествами по вашему мнению должна обладать женщина. Помните, надо назвать лишь три.
..................................................  ..............................
Должна быть:
Верной; с хорошей репутацией; интересной; весёлой; терпимой; открытой; красивой; не ревнивой; честной; хорошей кулинаркой; доверчивой; заботливой; уступчивой; умной; чувственной; стильной; сексуальной; аккуратной; ведущей здоровый образ жизни; внимательной; раскрепощённой в сексе; искренней; бескорыстной; 
может что-то своё привнесёте.
..................................................  ...............................
А также три отрицательных, очень не нравящихся вам в женщинах.
..................................................  ...............................
Не должна быть:
Вульгарной; навязчивой; грубой-хамкой; неухоженной; неверной; высокомерной; ревнивой; слишком гордой; бестактной; двуличной; сплетницей; лицемерной; ленивой; агрессивной; лживой; инфантильной; фригидной; глупой; истеричной; суетливой; завистливой; другие качества.

----------


## Игорёк

иди кадри телок, и сам все поймешь.. в противном случае затаривайся влаговпитывающим матерьялом, которым будешь до конца жизни пользоваться в отсутствии мамы.

----------


## Aare

В три очень сложно уложиться. Но если таки в три, то придется слишком уж обобщать, и тогда он должен быть любящим, разумным, личностно зрелым.
Не должен быть равнодушным, жестоким и лживым.

----------


## Revsh

> иди кадри телок, и сам все поймешь.. в противном случае затаривайся влаговпитывающим матерьялом, которым будешь до конца жизни пользоваться в отсутствии мамы.


 Спасибо поржал)) Живу один, но рукаблудством стараюсь заниматься поменьше)
Считаю мужчинам надобно знать, чего женщины ждут от нас.
А раз вы побывали не в одном женском разуме и теперь столь опытны в этом плане, просветите же гуру?)

----------


## Игорёк

> Спасибо поржал)) Живу один, но рукаблудством стараюсь заниматься поменьше)
> Считаю мужчинам надобно знать, чего женщины ждут от нас.
> А раз вы побывали не в одном женском разуме и теперь столь опытны в этом плане, просветите же гуру?)


 был бы опытным - не сидел бы тут. могу только сказать что универсального ответа на твой вопрос нет. есть женщины которы нравятся тряпки и подкаблучники, хотя конечно они в меньшенстве, но есть. лузеры тоже нужны природе. точто такэе и женщины могут нравится разные. нужно искать подходящее ддя себя,а не филосовствовать о вечном.

----------


## qwe

Должен быть: разумным, душевно зрелым, целеустремлённым.

Не должен быть: жестоким, вульгарным, слабым.

----------


## Revsh

> есть женщины которы нравятся тряпки и подкаблучники, хотя конечно они в меньшенстве, но есть.


 Думаю не более 1% на всей Земле таких женщин, остальные 99% непременно сами хотят быть так сказать под мужским крылом.



> нужно искать подходящее ддя себя,а не филосовствовать о вечном.


 Просто у меня такой взгляд: "Женщина в любви похожа на арфу, она передаёт лишь тому свои тайны, кто хорошо на ней играет".

----------


## Кирилллл

> Просто у меня такой взгляд: "Женщина в любви похожа на арфу, она передаёт лишь тому свои тайны, кто хорошо на ней играет".


 вопрос в том, что главное в этой арфе? то что она женщина или то, что она красивая, да и тайн может и не быть никаких. Главное человек и равенство полов, просто меня раздражает это лицемерие если девушка молодая и красивая то её вы обосрётесь но оправдаете а если она женщина чья нибудь мать некрасивая не стоит на неё у вас то вам похуй не законченная мысль приеду закончу, но направление для размышления задал.

----------


## Игорёк

> Думаю не более 1% на всей Земле таких женщин, остальные 99% непременно сами хотят быть так сказать под мужским крылом.
> 
> Просто у меня такой взгляд: "Женщина в любви похожа на арфу, она передаёт лишь тому свои тайны, кто хорошо на ней играет".


 Это ты телочкам про арфы заливай )) Чтобы хорошо играть - нужны возможности. Материальные прежде всего и статусность... Т.е. нужно уметь предоставить какой-то комфорт, тогда женщина будет дорожить тобой и бояться потерять, и давать будет как положено, поскольку подсознательно понимает что ты можешь свалить к другой в любой момент, и тебя примут.. Если же ты не представляешь какой-то особой ценности как мужчина, то тебя ожидает не самый лучший расклад событий. Про уважение и секс можешь забыть. Будешь злым и хмурым, от осознания того что повлиять на эту ситуацию ты по сути не можешь. 
 Короче если хочешь уметь играть на своей арфе, то копай глубже - учись зарабатывать бабки и следить за собой.

----------


## Revsh

> Это ты телочкам про арфы заливай )) Чтобы хорошо играть - нужны возможности. Материальные прежде всего и статусность... Т.е. нужно уметь предоставить какой-то комфорт, тогда женщина будет дорожить тобой и бояться потерять, и давать будет как положено, поскольку подсознательно понимает что ты можешь свалить к другой в любой момент, и тебя примут.. Если же ты не представляешь какой-то особой ценности как мужчина, то тебя ожидает не самый лучший расклад событий. Про уважение и секс можешь забыть. Будешь злым и хмурым, от осознания того что повлиять на эту ситуацию ты по сути не можешь. 
>  Короче если хочешь уметь играть на своей арфе, то копай глубже - учись зарабатывать бабки и следить за собой.


 Я и имею ввиду, что любовь - это многогранное понятие. И было бы упрощением представлять любовь только в связи с сексуальными стремлениями, в отрыве от всего духовного мира человека, физического здоровья, социально-экономических условий и т.д.

----------


## Игорёк

Стремление к красоте обьясняется 2мя факторами, первый это здоровье (Здоровый человек как правило лучше выглядит чем больной, соответственно может задать более здоровую генетику потомству), а второй момент - красота дает привилегии. С красивыми приятнее общаться, они спокойнее, увереннее в себе, и автоматически поднимают статус человеку находящего рядом с ними. И для потомства это полезнее - красивым детям все-таки проще живется чем некрасивым. Впрочем так же как и взрослым. 
Тяга к красоте это тяга природы к здоровому потомству, естественный отбор.

----------


## Aare

> Стремление к красоте обьясняется 2мя факторами, первый это здоровье


 Да вообще-то красота и здоровье довольно мало между собой кореллируют




> С красивыми приятнее общаться, они спокойнее, увереннее в себе, и автоматически поднимают статус человеку находящего рядом с ними.


 По-разному. А еще зачастую они надменнее и самовлюбленнее.

Ерунда это все. Красивый человек просто иррационально больше нравится. К здоровью и его личностным качествам его внешность имеет довольно опосредованное отношение.

----------


## Игорёк

Красота вообще понятие относительное.. Я имею в виду какие-то явные изъяны. например лишний вес (не то что там ножки полненькие, типа надо срочно 5кг сбросить а то хана), например 120 кг для девушки не делает ей плюсов. ни по привлекательности ни по здоровью, относительно 60ти килограммовой.

----------


## Игорёк

> Исследования указывают также на некоторые интересные последствия, имеющие отношения к стабильности семейной жизни супругов, которые обладают красивой внешностью. Так вот, в результате одного такого серьёзного исследования выяснилось, что самые привлекательные девушки из колледжа были спустя двадцать лет менее счастливы в браке, чем их подруги с обычной внешностью. По-видимому, зная силу своей привлекательности, трудно использовать её только в отношении одного полового партнёра. Наверное, трудно оставлять неиспользованной возможность жоставлять удовлетворение собственному "Я" за пределами супружеских уз.
> Ещё, чем привлекательнее выглядел человек в молодости, тем болезненнее он переносит процесс старения.


 Все так.. у менее привлекательных пар несколько иная ситуация. у них нет такой конкуренции со стороны, и они пытаются удержаться вместе. меньше поводов для ревности, сложность появления других отношений, делает их союз более прочным..

----------


## qwe

Еще бы мужская половина написала по 3 желаемых качества и нежелательных  :Smile: 
для ясности

----------


## Игорёк

> В нашем обществе, нельзя этого отрицать, есть некая, негласная система оценки личности человека. И как мы уже обсудили, физическая привлекательность стоит можно сказать особняком на первом месте в этой системе. А что по вашему мнению следует далее?


 не на первом месте. Это часть механизма, без которой ему будет сложно функционировать.

----------


## Aare

Это не негласная система оценки. Это бизнес, играющий на низменном инстинкте. Они на этом деньги рубят, чтобы запросы мужицкого члена удовлетворить. В союзе например не было такой сексуальной объективизации женщины. Да и к мужчине тоже иные требования предъявлялись. И люди впитывают все это через СМИ и по-другому уже себе и не представляют

----------


## Игорёк

> Кстати, тоже об этом подумал.
> Тему изначально надо было создавать вне зависимости от гендерных различий)
> Чтож, подкорректирую её немного. А затем, мужики давайте тоже ответим.


 Главное что нужно - чтобы женщина была страстной, но только к тебе. Т.е. моногамно активной. Но это скорее утопия... Приятная интересная и скромная в общении. Способность обсуждать и решать проблемы, а не орать или молча дуться..... Иметь подходящее тело и манеры в поведении (это не имеет прямой связи с красотой, акцент на слове "подходящее" )....  Отсутствие вредных привычек (курение и выпивка все-таки порочат женскую чистоту)



Минусы это фригидность и стервозность, конфликтность... Легкость в переходе от одного партнера к другому. Холодная расчетливость с личной выгодой (пускай и подсознательная). Отсутствие какой-либо поддержки (это к сожалению встречается почти везде). Лживость, Жестокость (давление на больные места).  


 пс - многое из перечисленного лично меня не касалось, а то опять начнется сейчас)..

----------


## Aare

А истеричная - это как? Когда посуду колошматит и матом орет в слезах?

----------


## Revsh

> А истеричная - это как? Когда посуду колошматит и матом орет в слезах?


 Конечно, здесь многое зависит ещё и от мужчины, не давай повода и не будет истерить, но всё-таки есть такие женщины, которые даже по пустякам истерят. Считаю ещё, что это дурным примером детям будет.

----------


## Aare

> Конечно, здесь многое зависит ещё и от мужчины, не давай повода и не будет истерить, но всё-таки есть такие женщины, которые даже по пустякам истерят. Считаю ещё, что это дурным примером детям будет.


 Так ты думаешь, что это пустяк)) А она думает, что нет. Вот ты расставляешь по всему дому пустые пивные бутылки и грязные носки, а она от этого в ярости)

----------


## Revsh

> Так ты думаешь, что это пустяк)) А она думает, что нет. Вот ты расставляешь по всему дому пустые пивные бутылки и грязные носки, а она от этого в ярости)


 Знаю, что это всё вас очень раздражает.
Также по исследованиям 90% мужчин, незнают что это такое и не соблюдают элементарный порядок в доме. Я отношусь к остальным 10%, сам очень люблю порядок. Да и живу один, кто за мной потом убираться будет. Поэтому, что такое порядок это я очень хорошо знаю и соблюдаю его.

----------


## Aare

Какой же ты идеальный))) не, должен быть в тебе скрытый какой-то подвох))

----------


## Aare

> Красота в нашем обществе стала силой, а сила может оказаться опасной, особенно в неопытных руках. Например, к сожаление и у сами девушек-подростков когда до их сознания доходит мысль о силе собственной привлекательности и кокетливости, то у них самих иногда могут возникнуть стремления к беспорядочным связям.


 Это кстати к слову о важности отца для полноценного взросления девушки. Чтоб ей ремня всыпал если такое будет и хахалям ее.

----------


## Игорёк

> Тоже всё верно.
> 
> Красота в нашем обществе стала силой, а сила может оказаться опасной, особенно в неопытных руках. Например, к сожаление и у сами девушек-подростков когда до их сознания доходит мысль о силе собственной привлекательности и кокетливости, то у них самих иногда могут возникнуть стремления к беспорядочным связям.


 Нет уж.. Когда женщина осознала свою женскую силу, она уже просто так ноги не раздвинет))

----------


## Aare

> Нет уж.. Когда женщина осознала свою женскую силу, она уже просто так ноги не раздвинет))


 В твоих мечтах это так))

----------


## Aare

Да-да, всех с Новым годом! Всем вторых половинок и ящик с золотыми слитками. И мозги от СУ бреда прочистить. Всем добра, всех люблю, всех обнимаю))

----------


## Flamy

> был бы опытным - не сидел бы тут. могу только сказать что универсального ответа на твой вопрос нет. есть женщины которы нравятся тряпки и подкаблучники, хотя конечно они в меньшенстве, но есть. лузеры тоже нужны природе. точто такэе и женщины могут нравится разные. нужно искать подходящее ддя себя,а не филосовствовать о вечном.


 Молодец! Согласна!

----------


## Flamy

Умница!

----------


## Revsh

> Молодец! Согласна! Умница


 Так вам тряпки с подкаблучниками нравятся или вы согласны с тем, что надо искать подходящего для себя человека?

----------


## Flamy

> Так вам тряпки с подкаблучниками нравятся или вы согласны с тем, что надо искать подходящего для себя человека?


 а смотря для чего )))

----------


## Flamy

> Так вам тряпки с подкаблучниками нравятся или вы согласны с тем, что надо искать подходящего для себя человека?


 подходящего для себя )))) а некоторым очень даже тряпки нравятся........вот и получается что каждому свое и каждый востребован

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## Traumerei

Он должен быть: внимательным; понимающим,надежным.

Не должен быть: неверным;  недоверчивым; равнодушным.

P.S. я так поняла,если бы это был тест на определении моих личных качеств,то он определил эгоцентризм  :Smile:

----------


## 4ybaka

Никто никому ничего не должен)))

----------


## qwe

я бы предложила в дополнение, всем добавить по 3 свои лучшие и худшие черты))

----------


## Aare

Кожный покров - оттенок персика! Ой же ж мама, какой слог!))

----------


## Traumerei

Тема называется «женское мнение», быть может оттого вы и <проигрываете>

Лучшие черты: легка на подъём ( в прямом, и в переносном смысле  :Smile: ), всесторонность интересов.
Худшие черты: солипсизм, эксцентричность, нерациональное распределение времени и средств.

----------


## Aare

> Чё слюньки потекли!


 Представляется какой-нибудь смуглый горячий грек))

+ преданная, умная, заботливая
- много болтаю, безбашенная, бестолковая

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш,пора из теоретика перевоплощаться в практика тебе)а ты все тут буквы печатаешь))время то улетает,пока гормоны бушуют надо брать)))

----------


## qwe

> А-ну-ка давайте тут не хитрите! Сами предложили, а про себя видите ли ню-ню! Давайте быстренько выкладывайте свои прелести!


 О, это так непросто) одно дело то, что мне нравится и совсем другое дело другие. Ну, приблизительно, то, что меня устраивает и нет:

Плюсы: лояльность, вообще открытый ум  :Embarrassment: , умение ходить до конца.
Минусы: дисциплина практически недостижима в вещах, которые требуют регулярности)); прокрастинация, на данном этапе тяжело дается; склонна увлекаться какой-то деятельностью и запускать здоровье.

Думаю, что окружающие назвали бы совершенно иной набор качеств)




> умная, безбашенная, бестолковая


 Понравилось)

----------


## qwe

> Помоему в той или иной степени она проявляется у всех людей.


 Последние годы - у меня в ужасной степени)

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш ты любовь ищешь или секс?

----------


## 4ybaka

> Хэй, кажется доктор здесь вы! Это я должен жаловаться)
> 
> Ты знаешь.


 Ведь не найдешь секс по любви то)))Так что секс за деньги более выигрышный вариант))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Либидо у духовно бедной личности, мало чем отличается от полового инстинкта животного. Зверёк наш мохнатый Чубака.)


 Вот и вот то)Так что надо его понижать,чтоб спокойствие внутри было)))

----------


## Revsh

Чубака, а чего не хватает тебе, в жизни?

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш,ядерной войны)))

----------


## Revsh

Обстричь бы тебе шерсть Чубака!!

----------


## qwe

> Хэй, кажется доктор здесь вы! Это я должен жаловаться)


 Думаете, где-то есть идеальные люди?)

----------


## 4ybaka

Зимой будет холодно без шерсти ))Это не мой способ покидания мира сего)Вот если б ты остриг и ядерный гриб меня согрел сразу,тогда ладушки

----------


## qwe

> Извините, переадресация..
> А каким должен быть человек, чтобы заслужить хотябы блик этого нарекания?


 Идеальности?
При наличии интернета их можно отыскать. Встречаются, знаете ли, разумные, талантливые. Но это же дело вкуса)

----------


## Aare

> Хватит подлизываться!))


 У тебя мания величия или ты сдурел?




> Насмешила..насмешила..


 Да не умная) В смысле эрудированная выше среднего и интеллект высокий

----------


## Aare

> В таком случае это не вяжется с - бестолковой.
>  Скорее всего ты свои отрицательные параметры на отмашь написала.


 Почему же? Мне кажется это как раз часто бывает. Когда человек знает какие авианосцы в битве при Мидуэе участвовали и Хэмингуэя наизусть цитирует, а сами больше 20-25 тысяч в месяц заработать не могут.

----------


## qwe

> Кстати, расскажите-ка, если вас это не затруднит, как бороться с прокрастинацией, и почему у вас самой не выходит побороть эту откладуху?


 правильный вопрос)

если говорить о явлении в целом и выводить какие-то универсальные категории, то их по статистике две: мотивация и наличие энергии. На практике это означает, что поднимая мотивацию мы улучшаем и самочувствие автоматически, в той степени, в которой данному индивиду позволяет здоровье)) И наоборот, если удается поднять свой энергетический уровень, то "туманная область" которая подпадает под прокрастинирование, сужается. Поскольку как только свободная энергия становится доступной, организм ее тут же направляет на свои нужды (физические, психические), в те места, где был дефицит.

В моем случае сыграли роль перегрузки - последние пол года были слишком насыщенные и много приходилось заниматься посторонними людьми (не имею в виду психологию - просто разные дела из жизни) чисто экспериментально, не зная заранее, получится ли искомый результат. А долгие ожидания - это отсутствие обратной связи - т.е. вложить вложил, а прибыли все нет)) Плюс еще много работы параллельно. Как следствие, практически не было свободного времени и возможности потратить его на себя. Также случилось много неожиданных перемен, которые надо как-то синхронизировать со своими планами. В период, когда нет времени лишний раз подумать, а приходится форсированно делать, все на лету, все на ходу - это рассеивает...

Так что свободное время - очень дорогой ресурс)) фактически самый дорогой.
Ну - это классика)

----------


## Traumerei

> а сами больше 20-25 тысяч в месяц заработать не могут.


  :Smile:  

Если ты такой умный,то отчего такой бедный ? 

Или всё  же...

"Зачем мне миллион,если я управляю миром?" 

Нахожу, что умение оснаститься для этого мира скорее относится к категории адаптации, нежели ума (разума, интеллекта)

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

> Эх, мотивация-мотивация, где бы мне найти мою мотивацию! Для меня хорошей, отличной, да что там, просто великолепной мотивацией было бы наличие рядом любящей женщины. Конечно, бесперебойным источником моей энергии была бы тоже она. Она мой генератор, я за ней забочусь, ухаживаю, а она в ответ генерирует мне энергию. Я сантехник, прочищающий трубы, она же отопление дарящее мне тепло. Без неё же, чую через пару годков будет у меня дефицит и в психическом и в физическом плане, просто-напросто зачахну и отрухлею.


 Наверное 4-й раз выкладываю это видео на этот форум, потому что это азы)
оно очень простое по содержанию. Любая психологическая зависимость от внешнего объекта - топит нас неумолимо:




В вашей идиллии не сказано где берет энергию она  :Wink: 
А несчастье в том, что те, кто стал самодостаточным, крайне редко склонны связывать себя близкими узами с тем, кто не стал. А так встретятся два зависимых, выжмут друг друга под ноль, а потом... сами понимаете)

----------


## qwe

> Так а любовь должна быть взаимной, тогда и психологическая зависимость будет так скажем взаимной. В общем считаю, ничто так не способствует поддержинию близости между мужчиной и женщиной как выражение уважения к личностям друг-друга.


 Несомненно.
Зрелая любовь вообще предполагает заботу друг о друге, как и несение ответственности за благополучие другого человека. Потому, что зрелые отношения складываются на основании понимания друг друга и принятия. Поэтому понятны мотивы, потребности другого человека, нет проблем с открытым обсуждением и компромиссами, понятно куда он идет в этой жизни и зачем...  Но эта любовь не предполагает никакой зависимости на уровне психики - в идеале, конечно.




> Ну, про нравственную сторону этого вопроса я промолчу. Здесь вам известна моя позиция.


 Не все ваши комментарии читала - среди верующих девушек искать не пробовали?

Когда-то я была знакома с одной семьей: когда супруги познакомились, ей было около 30 и она была девственницей - у нее были принципы - это были 80-е годы прошлого столетия. Он посчитал это достоинством, при том, что девушка она была эффектная. Любили они друг друга, муж был постарше, у него была предыдущая семья, в новом браке он быстро сделал карьеру, завел свой бизнес. с алкоголем, правда, проблемы были и авторитарностью. А дочь, в последствии, проституткой стала. При том, что денег в семье всегда стабильно хватало.

К чему я собственно все это рассказываю)
Стоит хорошо понимать, что на первом месте - внешнее или внутреннее, внешность или сущность. если второе - есть понимание как воспитывать детей, как закладывать в них основы морали. В ситуации выше встретились два экстраверта с похожими вкусами и взглядами на жизнь и это давало возможность хоть какой-то гармонии. Также того самого обмена энергией, на который вы надеетесь - муж сразу пошел вверх, если вы заметили, по сравнению с предыдущим браком. Но на воспитание детей их не хватило в полной мере. Им просто не было видно, что они что-то упускают. Например, внимание к индивидуальности у следующего поколения - сами они попроще в этом смысле были... Конечно, слишком долго описывать все нюансы. Коротко - преобладание  материальных и внешних ценностей.




> из всего времени, которое работающие м. с ж. уделяют домашнему труду и заботам, основная доля приходится на женщин. В этом самом неравенстве я тоже вижу угрозу сказывающуюся на благополучии отношений. К сожалению, далеко не все мужчины это понимают. Именно на этой почве часто и начинаются первые  ссоры. Именно на этой основе женщины постепенно становятся раздражительными, ворчливыми, неудовлетворёнными, создавая благоприятные условия для конфликтов. Меня поражает, что большинство мужчин этого не понимают.


 Да, немаловажная деталь. Но это общая категория. правильное же ориентирование в отношениях происходит за счет непосредственного понимания второго человека - его вкусов, возможностей, ограничений, особенностей, потребностей. То есть натурально присутствующего человека, который на ваших глазах растет, меняется. С учетом жизни, которая ставит новые задачи. Нельзя застыть в каком-то идеальном коконе определенного раз и навсегда поведения и ритуалов (даже полезных), понимаете ли...




> Ещё я помню слова своей матери, которая мне молвила - Сын, если хочешь, чтобы у тебя жена была здоровой, чтобы она рожала тебе здоровых детей, никогда не позволяй ей уставать.


 и это правда




> В общем, коротко говоря, источником женской энергии тоже должен быть мужина.
> А потому буду премного благодарен, если вы как женщина, раскроете мне тайну, какие же есть ещё способы, котороми мужчина мог бы подзаряжать женщину этой самой энергией?)


  :Smile:  популярно-аюрведический взгляд на вещи http://www.valyaeva.ru/kak-vospolnit...enskoj-energi/

А серьезно - отдых, здоровый образ жизни, бывать на природе, впечатления в достаточном количестве, адекватный круг общения, саморазвитие. И ясная цель - ведь именно цель дает энергию) естественно, и любовь сама по себе многое дает, если она есть. Влюбленность - по статистике - украшение года на три.




> Проблема у меня в другом, где бы мне отыскать эту самую женщину, к которой я бы смог проявить это всё внимание.


 Я бы вам предложила пройти все вопросы *пост 87* в качестве чистки общего плана... 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F1%E8%E8/page9

----------


## qwe

> Вот вам одна история.


  :Big Grin:  

Представляете себе ситуацию? Встречаете вы девушку своей мечты, во всех отношениях. И вдруг выясняется, что отсутствует главный ингридиент. Откажетесь от счастья?  :Wink: 




> Если человек безнравственный то - внешнее.
> Ежели нравственный то - сущность.


 Ах, если бы еще все было так просто...




> Прежде всего -  она мой стимул жить.


 именно это я и имею в виду уже который пост подряд)




> Но, других ценностей я пока к сожалению не знаю, по которым я смог бы отыскать родственную душу. Да их вобщем-то и нету.


 А непосредственная симпатия и близость интересов во всех остальных сферах жизни?))
Вы, знаете ли, как бы отметаете ценность всего остального. 




> Понимаете. Такие люди как-раз и ценят в отношения то, что они должны быть одни единственные и ни в коей-мере никак не больше. Иначе всё теряет смысл.


 В естественном варианте развития отношений люди хранят верность тому, кто по факту им настолько близок, что его заменить невозможно. Духовная, душевная и ментальная близость обнаруживается непосредственно при живом общении и никак иначе. если мы имеем в виду живого настоящего, а не идеально-абстрактного человека)

Опять таки, есть фетишизм и его вариации...




> И вы же понимаете, что раз у ваших знакомых всё так вышло, это не обязательно что теперь точно также по этому сценарию пойдёт всё и у других.


 Само собой. Я вам описала показательное крайнее проявление. Хотя и закономерное.




> Опять же, здесь должна присутствовать взаимность.


 Она либо есть, либо нет)

----------


## Aare

> с этой как оказалось довольно-таки милой барышней, не вёл.


 Они обычные люди. Часто даже интересннее и по своим моральным качествам лучше среднестатистических. Удивительно, что не все это понимают. 




> Не ведаю, было ли правдой то, что она мне про себя понарассказывала, но у меня и вправду проявились к ней сочувствие с жалостью. Я ей даже сверху ещё накинул деньжат.


 А что она рассказывала? Любопытно

----------


## Aare

> В общих чертах, о том, почему ей пришлось сделать этот шаг.


 Тогда ответь в общих чертах)) И почему же?

----------


## Aare

Ох ох, какой важный))

----------


## qwe

> Повторюсь. Я ищу не девушку мечты - я ищу родственную душу/сущность.


 Тождественные понятия)




> А девственность это не главный ингредиент ( совсем не правильно подобрано слово). Говорю же - это своеобразный показатель нашей схожести.


 Главным он назван потому, что вы без него кандидатуры не рассматриваете, не зависимо от других личных характеристик кандидатов))

Помните ли вы о том, что все мы приходим в этот мир наивными детьми, потом проживаем юность, набираемся опыта, хоть как-то начинаем разбираться в людях, в отношениях с ними и процессах происходящих вокруг.

Простейший пример: хорошая приличная девушка встретила мальчика, были у них чудесные отношения, решили они сочетаться браком, когда доучатся (лет 5) и смогут работать, по тем или иным бытовым причинам (не у всех родители бизнесмены). и тут вдруг молодого человека не стало - под машину попал, на улице зарезали, или еще что-нибудь.

Или еще девушка с иллюзиями, которую воспитывали в тепличных условиях, которая плохо понимает "жестокий мир" и то, что вокруг очень много ситуаций использования ближнего. Потом она мается, тоскует по родственной душе, бросается в какие-нибудь готы (еще что-то), там встречает какого-нибудь мч, в которого влюбляется беззаговорочно и готова отдать ему всю жизнь. И вдруг предательство, все рассыпается, снова депрессия, еще что-нибудь. Но через какое-то время она умнеет  :Smile:  и становится другим человеком. И уже понимает, что происходит, почему и как себя вести правильно.

Назовете ли вы этих двух безнравственными особами?)

Человек - это одна сплошная перемена растянутая во времени. причем, есть те, кто меняется быстрее, быстрее мотает на ус жизненные уроки, и такие всегда успевают пройти дальше прочих.

У меня не раз знакомые уходили в какие-нибудь церкви. И, если они потом там оставались, то образ жизни меняли кардинально, как и взгляды на вещи...




> Объясняю. В моём миропонимании, главной ценностью является духовная сторона человека.
> У человека безнравственного же - один из главных ИНТЕРЕСОВ, если хотите ХОББИ в жизни - это удовлетворение своих телесных потребностей. И ладно бы он удовлетворял их с одним человеком, но от того то он и называется БЕЗНРАВСТВЕННЫМ, что делает это при любом удобном случае.
> А посему, лично у меня, ни какой симпитии с ним и близко быть не может.


 Безнравственность - это крайнее проявление. было бы неправильным утверждать, что вокруг исключительно безнравственные люди)

Насчет удовлетворения потребностей, есть три типа конституции: астенический, атлетический, пикнический (есть и смешанные типы). Приведены мной в последовательности от низкого либидо до высокого)) - это раз. Надо понимать, что одному воздержание длительностью в 15 лет - пара пустяков, другому задача на засыпку при всех других моральных качествах. Так что тоже фактор играющий роль. 

Еще, надо отличать действия вызванные жизненной позицией от разовых происшествий в результате стечения неповторимых обстоятельств.  :Smile: 




> Да, вот только у меня до сей поры ещё ни к кому не проявлялась такая симпатия.


 Вот оно)) С этого и надо начинать.
Корень проблемы здесь. и не потому что мне так показалось или захотелось. 

Дело в том, что умы человечества очень давно поднимали эту проблему. и чаще духовные искатели чем психологи в наше время. И те, кто старался исследовать вопрос до конца,часто приходили к одним и тем же находкам. есть определенные закономерности. Возможно позже напишу об этом.




> Я ни в коем случае не претендую на звание святого, но с религиозной точки зрения и впрямь веду праведный образ жизни.


 Если под религией подразумевать внешнее исполнение правил, то очень может быть)

Истинно верующий человек отличается тем, что посвящает свою жизнь, все свои действия, поиску, пониманию и исполнению воли бога. Из-за любви к нему. А не для того, чтобы быть правильным-хорошим-уважаемым-"самоудовлетворенным"-найти комфорт в этой жизни. Это очень большая разница.




> Это здесь совсем не причём.


  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

*Revsh*, то что само просится.

в наше время расцвета различных тематических движений в социуме, у вас есть вариант классического пути:
можно завести блог по теме, создать движение - единомышленники, и, особенно, единомышленницы подтянутся и у вас будет много нового интересного опыта, а также выбор)

Если тема вам настолько дорога, если вы начнете ее раскапывать всерьез, можно создать действительно что-то интересное и полезное. а главное, самому лучше понять проблему.

Но, чем более сужен ваш круг поисков, тем ниже ваши шансы. И время - неумолимо)

----------


## qwe

> Кстати, мне это показалось, или у второй девушки судьба схожая с вашей!?!


 что-то знаете о моей судьбе?)) буквально противоположный мне тип описала.




> Видимо, эти ваши знакомые пошли в церковь будучу уже в приличном возрасте. Испугались, что по жизни натворили много грешков, вот и пошли их замаливать.


 Наоборот, всякие подруги и знакомые из юности.

Могу процитировать высказывание одной девушки: "Бог, в отличие от людей, принимает меня настоящей." Было ей где-то 25, когда она это сказала уже находясь в церкви пару лет. кстати, она была очень популярна у мужского пола - имею в виду внимание к ней как таковое. В том кругу, где она вращалась, имела наиболее широкий выбор. при этом, вела себя достаточно скромно. я ее запомнила как очень открытого, дружественного, комфортного человека.




> Не исключительно, но очень близко к этому. А как же ещё объяснить все эти военные конфликты происходящие в разных уголках земного шара с гибелью мирных граждан.


 Конечно)
вот вы - человек нравственный?))




> Похоже на слова верующего человека)


 Да, я человек верующий, хотя, наверное, не в том смысле, в котором у вас могут возникнуть ассоциации.




> А то, на что вы намекаете, это не так.


 а я и не намекаю - перечислила типичные ошибки.




> Спасибо за совет. Но, определённо, туда будут вписываться все, кому не лень.


 Ну это же чудесно. вы им объясните, как прийти к нравственности и зачем, принесете пользу обществу))

----------


## qwe

Охохо  :Smile:

----------


## Mai7

ой, Revsh классная тема(я про о своих  +, - )
а так:
+умным, любить, красивым 
-трусливым,слабым, равнодушным

----------


## Mai7

> Mai7, а вот тебе вопрос. Кого бы ты, например, выбрала: богатого, умного, красивого, успешного и бе-бе-бе..., но который довольно часто проявлял бы в отношении тебя равнодушие, при этом нельзя было бы сказать, что он тебя совсем уж не любил; или же бедного, не блистающего умом, некрасивого, не успешного и ме-ме-ме, но который был бы в отношении тебя очень внимательным, любил бы тебя как антилопа диг-диг и бля-бля-бля...
> Отвечай быстренько - кого?


 


думаю ты уже знаешь ответ. но я так сильно ненавижу равнодушие. Пусть бухает но только не это. убери из плюсов что нибудь и равнодушие тоже. это так раздражает.

----------


## Mai7

> У-у- *Отрицательно кивает головой* - не уберу. Нельзя убирать равнодушие, оно не убирается. Потому как по факту часто в жизни так и бывает, чтобы человеку добиться какого-то большого успеха в чём-либо, то по пути к этому ему непременно приходится проявлять равнодушие.
> А такой мужчина, которого я описал в первом примере (и которого ты выбрала), скорее всего внимания и забот в десять раз больше будет уделять своему бизнесу, чем тебе. Нет, это с одной стороны конечно хорошо, что он такой весь работящий и целеустремлённый, но вот с другой стороны есть в этом такая вот отрицательная сторона. 
> А ещё есть большая вероятность того, что ты у него будешь не одна )))
> Ты согласна на всё это?


 
Мда,Revsh, фантазия у тя большая. не ты говорил, что любить будет?  или будет любить и изменять?

----------


## Mai7

> Ну да-да, правильно понимаешь. Он тебя будет любить, но эта его любовь по отношению к тебе будет совсем не такая, знаешь, как клянуться ведь перед небесами, когда женятся - "Обещаю любить тебя до самой смерти" - а такая, более преземистая что ли. 
> Говорю же, вроде как он для тебя и всё делать будет (особенно материально), но вот в тоже время душевно он тебя прям так сильно лелеять не будет. И ты, естественно, будешь всё это ощущать, чувствовать.
> Ну так как, ты будешь с таким мужчиной вопреки подобному к тебе отношению?


 

  я буду верная, а этот ублюдок будет мне изменять? эмм... это гадко не? останусь и буду эту девку унижать, интересно,что он сделает. а через несколько недель уйду наверное.  блин это так сложно вообще.  даже думать об этом не хочется. 
не понимаю если любишь, зачем изменять...

----------


## Mai7

> Унижать )) Он ведь её буквально к вам домой не приведёт. Он (хитрюга такой) всё это будет делать так, чтобы ты и не узнала ничего. Но ты всё равно будешь чувствовать, что что-то здесь не так. Женская интуицая )
> В общем, ладно, не парься по напрасну, лучше побереги свои нервишки на будущее... )


 

 я и не парюсь на будущее. если все таки кто нибудь будет рядом, не легко будет  изменять, если конечно не любовь на расстояние.
а ты сможешь быть с девушкой, каторая переспала не меньше чем с 20 парнями или больше там. но умная и если будешь с ней и любить, она  будет верной.

----------


## Mai7

> Это вопрос?!
> С 20-ю!!! Нееее... ) Какая бы она там умная и красивая не была - нет. Да и вообще мне кажется, что у девушки "любившейся" с таким кол-вом парней по определению с психикой не всё в порядке ))) Как впрочем и у парня )


 может она их любила...зачем же так. например  влюбился а че потом? будешь себе говорить, что она не нормальная?

----------


## Mai7

> Ну не шути больше так... У меня сейчас произойдёт непроизвольное расслабление сосуда для скопления токсичной жидкости ))
> Ну как... Ну как можно любить 20 разных парней? ))) А это, разрешите поинтересоваться, к скольки годам она стольких парней перелюбила?


 
ой, да ладно. Пусть с тобой ничего не случится.  
а че так?  это же жизнь. все может случиться. 
эм... например 28-29.

----------


## Mai7

> А ты больше так не шути, а то обязательно что-нибудь да может случиться... )) Ну, например, я буду сидеть на стуле, прочту очередной твой пост, от смеха слишком сильно облакачусь на его спинку, под смещением центра тяжести упаду назад, ударюсь затылком об пол, и голова - словно нечаянно упавший арбуз - треснет на пополам )
> 
> К 28 годам влюбиться 20 раз?! Это ж что тогда получается, она приблизительно каждые полгода что ли влюблялась? Что-то она какая-то непостоянная ) Что за баламутка такая?


 
давай голову побереги там.
ладно все про это. хотя думала, ответишь благородно как-то.

----------


## Mai7

> : )) Да причём здесь я вообще. Ах да, кстати, я тут на днях сделал себе укол от благородства. Слышала про такое? Не подожди, что ты сразу всё переводишь на меня-то? Мы тут с тобой вообще-то обсуждаем некую абстрактную девушку, которая почти за четверть века успела влюбиться аж целых 20 раз ))) Вот кого бы следовало поучить благородию )) Ц.. ц.. ц.. *Цокает* Какая же она плохая всё-таки...
> А ты сама хоть раз влюблялась уже?


 


"Укол от благородства" хм...  точно не слышала. 
влюблялась ли я? Конечно нет. зачем мне это?

----------


## Mai7

> Аха, врёшь... Прям всем своим нутром чувствую, что врёшь... 
> А ну давай немедленно рассказывай! )
> Ну как же зачем, чтобы выполнить свою биологическую задачу - продолжить род. Вот ты детей любишь, кстати?


 Значит плохо чувствуешь.  я не влюблялась и скорее всего не собираюсь. буду делать все что бы не влюбляться. продолжить род вообще не хочется наверное. а дети,  я их не люблю и не ненавижу, плевать просто и они меня тоже не очень...

----------


## Mai7

> Но, всё-таки ты не умеешь видеть будущее.
> А ещё, знаешь, как говорят, - "сердцу не прикажешь".
> ну... Сейчас не хочется - завтра захочется. Сейчас ненавидишь - завтра будешь любить.


 это тебе просто так кажется, ты же меня не знаешь. будущее... я даже не знаю, есть ли у меня будущее.



> сама ведь дитё ещё )


 ага, я еще дитё)

----------


## Mai7

> Не волнуйся, есть у тебя будущее. Есть )
> 
> Об этом тоже можешь нисколечко не переживать. Время быстро летит - как ястреб )


 
ты же написал, что будущее нельзя видеть.  так откуда знаешь, что у меня есть. У меня же почти каждый день головные боли, каторые не лечятся.

----------


## ФАК

Мне очень легко определиться с качествами, с которыми у меня не получилось бы смирится: жестокость, лживость, лень.
Положительные качества - с ними сложнее, но все же: надежность, душевная зрелость, живой ум.
Мне бы просто хотелось, чтобы мой мужчина был.
Все чаще мне кажется, что все эти правила и критерии летят с горки кубарём, если почувствовать непреодолимое притяжение к человеку. Этого бывает достаточно, чтобы в голове стих шум.

----------


## Римма

смешной вопрос))

+
умный, добрый, заботливый

-
тупой, грубый, эгоист

но это идеалистичные представления о том, кто что должен и что не должен)

----------


## Римма

всё в тему, кроме немного туповатого. ум - залог общения (по большей части), а если с человеком не о чем говорить, если не мыслит альтернативно, не как все - то не будет интеллектуального общения и духовной близости. с нормальными людьми скучно)

----------


## Veronika

> Девушки, а если будет такой расклад:
> + добрый (даже чрезмерно); заботливый (до мельчайшей услужливости); верный (до мозга-костей). 
> - немного глуповатый (так скажем, не гений-философ, но и не тупой башмак); не очень хорош собой (но и не невзрачный, в общем, средней поршивости); несколько домосед (по большей части любит пребывать дома, то есть работа-дом).
> 
> ?


 главное, чтобы он был готов самосовершенствоваться и налаживать взаимопонимание.
И не делал вид, что всегда прав и знает все  :Smile:

----------


## ФАК

> Девушки, а если будет такой расклад:
> + добрый (даже чрезмерно); заботливый (до мельчайшей услужливости); верный (до мозга-костей). 
> - немного глуповатый (так скажем, не гений-философ, но и не тупой башмак); не очень хорош собой (но и не невзрачный, в общем, средней поршивости); несколько домосед (по большей части любит пребывать дома, то есть работа-дом).
> 
> ?


 Скажите, а он себя уважает? Это очень важно знать.

----------


## ФАК

Я поняла Вас. Поведенческая модель видоизменяется в зависимости от окружения и задач. Очень часто встречается, на самом деле, но редко у кого получается её воплотить в жизнь. Происходит компенсация эмоций, что приводит к гармонии внутренней. 
Это замечательно, это очень хорошо. Но если в Вашей жизни встретится не та женщина, то страдания неменуемы. Возможно, даже выльется все в агрессию или озлобленность. Женщины редко могут себя контролировать и быстро принимают доброту за слабость.

----------


## ФАК

> В голове непроизвольно напрашивается вопрос - *А какая же именно в данном случае подойдёт?*.
> 
> И что тогда происходит в их сознании? Теряется к такому мужчине уважение?


  Мне сейчас сложно собрать слова в фразы, но я постараюсь.
По моему скромному мнению, Вам подойдёт женщина мягкая и не конфликтная, но имеющая стержень, то есть совсем не размазня, но умеющая обходить острые углы. Потому  что Вы, иногда, будете включать начальника и в Ваших с ней отношениях. Женщина судьбой не обиженная, не имеющая опыта домашнего долгого насилия. Потому что у неё уже сформирована модель отношений "обидчик-жертва" и она может выступать в любой роли и не упустит случая больно унизить Вас, если почувствует слабое место. Женщина, живая и энергичная, но и умеющая впадать в глубокую романтику. Еще женщина не должна иметь слишком богатый опыт до Вас, но и совсем юное создание тоже не Ваш вариант. А вообще, какую бы Вы женщину для себя ни выбрали, не ждите от неё благодарности, Вы все равно станете рано или поздно тем, кто "всю жизнь мне испортил!")))
Нет, не уважение, что Вы. Уважать она Вас может продолжать, но иногда многим женщинам требуется легкая встряска, для разнообразия эмоций и она будет провоцировать Вас на это. А если не станете поддаваться, то наскучите ей, как ванильный пирог на каждый завтрак.

----------


## Veronika

> *А какая же именно в данном случае подойдёт?*.


 похожая на вас по значимым категориям: вкусам, ценностям, мировоззрению...

----------


## Римма

взбучка по расписанию, аыыыы)))
Фак кстати всё правильно сказала. всё так и есть.
любовь до гроба кстати возможна... только нужно быть готовым к тому, что с ней и с вами будут происходить изменения... и уметь ссориться - находить компромиссы

----------


## ФАК

> Ну разве без - "всю жизнь мне испортил" - никак нельзя будет обойтись? Неужели и впрямь между мужчиной и женщиной не может статься "любови до гроба" и всего такого...?


  женщины говорят Многое из того, что не думают))) если Вы понимаете о чем я)))



> Да-да, для разнообразия эмоций лёгкая встряска, понимаю. Слушайте, тут конечно всё индивидуально, но а вообще здесь есть какой-то приблизительный интервал во всём этом, в каком интервале это всё варьируется?


  Думаю, раз месяц будет достаточно. Но все зависит от темперамента девушки. 



> вот, когда эта оповещалка будет звенеть и уведомлять его об этом, то он будет уже весь такой приготовленный и настроенный ехать с работы домой и знать, что "аха, так-так-так... значит, сегодня мы с моей дорогой "шумим и скандалим", ну что, пошалим-пошалим!!".


 Если вы будете скандалить с таким настроем, то любовь до гроба Вам гарантирована))) 
Я могу ошибаться,  опираясь не на собственный опыт, так что мою писанину всерьёз можете не принимать)

----------


## Veronika

> Если вы будете скандалить с таким настроем, то любовь до гроба Вам гарантирована)


 ну, это, прямо скажем, не для всех. если бы со мной муж решился на такие эксперименты, я бы их сочла неадекватными  :Smile:  и не поняла, почему он меня беспричинно дергает. ибо мне не скучно и я не избегаю диалога. Если где-то что-то накопилось - все обсуждаемо и решаемо. Люблю спокойствие. А развлечь себя умею лучше чем кто бы то ни было)

----------


## ФАК

> ну, это, прямо скажем, не для всех. если бы со мной муж решился на такие эксперименты, я бы их сочла неадекватными


 Да, Вы правы. У каждого свой эмоциональный ряд. Некоторым, Ваша модель отношений может показаться слишком пресной. 
К сожалению мои эмоции съела болезнь. Иногда я что-то чувствую внутри, но этого явно мало, для того, чтобы делить одну судьбу с кем-то. Но когда это случится, я предпочту свой вариант, все же)) ( хотя, конечно не случится)



> Ану-ану-ану, вот с этого момента попрошу немного поподробнее!


 Что Вы, я не могу ответить на этот вопрос))) это было бы не по-женски)))
Просто не стоит принимать многие слова, сказанные женщиной в момент ссоры или на другом пике эмоций,  за истину. 



> есть ли какие-то гарантии, если мужчина будет соблюдать этот негласный уговор, будет всегда с радостью подыгрывать, что тогда ему точно удастся избежать участи ванильного пирога?


 Неееет))) гарантии нет, но вероятность, что она впадёт в некую зависимость психологическую от Вас, достаточно велика, думаю. Женщина, являясь по сути своей субстанцией, бесстрашно принимает почти любую смену явлений. Это лучше не забывать)))

----------


## Veronika

> К сожалению мои эмоции съела болезнь. Иногда я что-то чувствую внутри, но этого явно мало, для того, чтобы делить одну судьбу с кем-то. Но когда это случится, я предпочту свой вариант, все же))


 затаилась какая-то неосознанная потребность)

----------


## Римма

регресс будет в каком плане. вот начало отношений. вы интересны друг другу как личности. бурная страсть, влюбленность, офигенный секс. идет год, второй, пять, десять лет. случается всякое. денежные проблемы, болезни, усталость, ссоры, напряги с родственниками, охлаждение чувств. свои и чужие ошибки. все это копится. несвобода в том плане, что не можешь сорваться и уехать в ночь, что должен отчитываться за свои действия, что не всегда можешь делать то, что хочешь. плюс обязан хранить верность. но вы привыкаете друг к другу. и это всё компенсирует. в итоге лет через 10-15-20 прочность отношений определяет не бурная страсть (поскольку мы помним: все проходит. физически невозможно страстно желать человека, которого видишь каждый день и который всегда под рукой), а способность к партнерству. можете ли вы быть прежде всего друзьями. иньересно ли вам интеллектуально. устраиваете ли вы друг друга в быту и не сильно ли раздражаете. даете ли вы друг другу определенную свободу. хорошие ли вы родители. воь это всё. умение быть союзниками. не ныть а помогать другому, когда ему тяжело. поддерживать. и если никто из вас не увлечется новым партнером и крышу не снесет от страсти, то все будет нормально, мб. 

а насчет женщины многое в ссоре говорят не то что думают - есть такое дело. когда на эмоциях можешь наговорить хни другому, а потом жалеть, что обидел его.

----------


## ФАК

> . и если никто из вас не увлечется новым партнером и крышу не снесет от страсти, то все будет нормально, мб.


  Ох уж эти Ваши полигамные штучки со страстью)))) Вы такая милая)))




> затаилась какая-то неосознанная потребность)


 Да, Вы правы)

----------


## Римма

п.с. кстати бить посуду самое кайфовое. старую ненужную. о стены или о пол. когда ты убиваешь вещь, тебе не хочется убить человека. все целы и счастливы.

----------


## Римма

ФАК))) да уж. ну я могла бы прикинуться недотрогой и чо-нибудь наврать. а зачем? говорю как есть)

----------


## ФАК

Вы очень нравитесь мне именно этим)

----------


## Римма

хехх) я рада. тож люблю непосредственных людей.
поняла попутно, зачем я сюда прихожу
обычно люди прикрываются какими-то масками, но здесь на душах минимум одежды. нудистский пляж. а может, когда уже всё равно, как ты выглядишь в глазах окружающих. а честность с собой... может это первый шаг к решению проблемы. или пониманию себя. что тоже неплохо...

----------


## Римма

конечно, и очень хорошо, когда так. это здорово, когда так живут) но всё же надо сильо много не ждать от другого и может прощать при необходимости. люди слабы. а идеальные отношения редко бывают. но их можно починить.

как бы то ни было, мне нравится, что ты настроен позитивно, готов работать над собой и подходишь ко всему с чувством юмора. значит всё должно получиться, я думаю.

----------


## ФАК

Я не знаю кто такая Ути, но спасибо за добрые слова)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Ути-пути...))


 у тебя какая-то ненормальная страсть к сюсюканью, тебя мама в детстве недоласкала?

----------


## Revsh

> у тебя какая-то ненормальная страсть к сюсюканью, тебя мама в детстве недоласкала?


 Да. Поэтому мне теперь катастрофически этого не хватает.
А ты в каких целях интересуешься, хочешь устранить эту несправедливость?)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Да. Поэтому мне теперь катастрофически этого не хватает.
> А ты в каких целях интересуешься, хочешь устранить эту несправедливость?)


 Могу только мысленно послать тебе лучи позитива ✌️

----------


## Revsh

> Могу только мысленно послать тебе лучи позитива ✌️


 Если только в их структуре будут присутствовать частицы ласки. В противном случае можешь не высылать!!! )

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Если только в их структуре будут присутствовать частицы ласки. В противном случае можешь не высылать!!! )


 а ты мне не парень и не муж, чтобы я тебя ласкала

----------


## 21h

Что за мерзкий биопроблемный тред. Настоящий мужчина должен написать собственный клиент для p2p-ботнета, построить ботнет в Европе и продавать загрузки малвари. После этого ЧСВ вырастет настолько, что 99.78% тян станут неинтересны.

----------


## Aare

> Что за мерзкий биопроблемный тред. Настоящий мужчина должен написать собственный клиент для p2p-ботнета, построить ботнет в Европе и продавать загрузки малвари. После этого ЧСВ вырастет настолько, что 99.78% тян станут неинтересны.


 Компьютерные задроты, называющие девушек "тян", в свою очередь не интересуют 99,78% этих самых "тян".

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Что за мерзкий биопроблемный тред. Настоящий мужчина должен написать собственный клиент для p2p-ботнета, построить ботнет в Европе и продавать загрузки малвари. После этого ЧСВ вырастет настолько, что 99.78% тян станут неинтересны.


 А что мешает? Вперёд, флаг тебе в руки!

----------


## 21h

> А что мешает? Вперёд, флаг тебе в руки!


 Ничего, я на пути к цели. Состояние потока божественно, сразу весь мир перестает интересовать. Время надо тратить на что-то интересное, а не на биомусорных самок. И тем более не уделять внимание женскому мнению. Много понимать об этом вашем женском не обязательно.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Ничего, я на пути к цели. Состояние потока божественно, сразу весь мир перестает интересовать. Время надо тратить на что-то интересное, а не на биомусорных самок. И тем более не уделять внимание женскому мнению. Много понимать об этом вашем женском не обязательно.


 Спасибо, я давно так не ржала))))

----------


## 21h

Злые бабки в чем-то правы. Чем богаче жизненный опыт, связанный с людьми, тем больше людей ненавидишь. Особенно если опыт негативный. И злые ватники тоже когда-то были адекватными порядочными гражданами СССР.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Забавно наблюдать, как человек из интернета пытается разжечь мой пукан))

----------


## Revsh

*21h*, хорош косить под "плохого парня". Настоящий мужчина должен вести себя с женщиной так... настоящий мужчина должен вести себя с женщиной эдак...

Настоящий мужчина должен быть как Рэмбо! То бишь - должен уметь срубить дерево ребром ладони, в то время как любимая висит сзади на спине.

----------


## 21h

> *21h*, хорош косить под "плохого парня". Настоящий мужчина должен то... настоящий мужчина должен сё...
> 
> Настоящий мужчина должен быть как Рэмбо! То бишь - должен уметь срубить дерево ребром ладони, в то время как любимая висит сзади на спине.


 Самки любят в мужчине здоровую личность, а у нас тут у всех расстройства личности, поэтому мы никому не нужны. Смирись с неизбежным, у тебя не будет любящей тян.

----------


## IWNFAMM

+ : харизма, амбициозность, порядочность.
- : инфантильность, трусость, конформизм.

----------

